# Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013 - Contest



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got an email this morning from Toontrack about another guitar contest with some incredible prizes. Judges are Misha, Chris Broderick and Corey Beaulieu. Only 19 days long too so it shouldn't get swamped with 1000+ entries. Its worldwide too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2c-SURVoUM



> Download the modified backtrack for "Erised" by Periphery and record video and/or audio of your solo over it. From there you upload the clip to either your YouTube channel or through this app. Share your clip! The 15 entries with the most votes go through to the judges' round. Tips: Use the original lead (heard here, starting at approx. 02:06) as a foundation, but do your own thing. Technical, simple, fast, slow &#8211; it doesn't matter. The point is not to copy the original, it's to stand out. That's what will get you votes &#8211; and ultimately make you Metal Guitar God 2013. And of course, get you the grand prize at an estimated value of $4,900 (a brand new Jackson seven-string B7 Deluxe plus an all-metal software/sound package from Toontrack). Find complete info as well as second and third runner up prizes here. What are you waiting for?



Backing track and stuff can be downloaded here:



> Winner
> 
> A jaw-dropping package including a brand new seven-string Jackson SA Select B7 Deluxe&#8482; in satin grey, an all-metal software/content package from Toontrack (25 titles!) and a $150 voucher at the number one tabs and guitar inspiration site online, Jam Track Central.





> First Runner-up:
> 
> A Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky&#8482; in natural, the same monumental Toontrack 25-title software/content package outlined above and a $75 voucher at Jam Track Central.





> Second Runner-up:
> 
> Toontrack software/content package (25 titles!) and a a $75 voucher at Jam Track Central.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn, man. That would be cool to win, but I'm really not a solo guy at all.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 1, 2013)

Brace yourselves..."vote for my solo"-threads are coming.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 1, 2013)

Great... It's done by votes. No point in entering this one.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Oct 1, 2013)

Spent 2 hours trying to get the nuances right so here's my entry (and shot ass camera!)


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, the votes thing is a little annoying. Hard to get yourself out there without much of an online presence :/

Still gonna enter though!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 2, 2013)

Took a shot!


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Oct 2, 2013)

What you lot think? be honest. a thin skinned musician should just quit


----------



## Sebazz1998 (Oct 2, 2013)

What are the key changes?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 2, 2013)

I did mine, as well. I didn't have much time to throw it together, though. Crying baby.


----------



## Shammas (Oct 2, 2013)

Since we're all posting ours in this thread, I'd better hop on board!

I really like OddGoat's out of all the ones in this thread.


----------



## geoffshreds (Oct 2, 2013)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I did mine, as well. I didn't have much time to throw it together, though. Crying baby.



damn dude that was sick


----------



## isispelican (Oct 4, 2013)

here is mine :


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 4, 2013)

Sebazz1998 said:


> What are the key changes?




You just plug a synthaxe into a midi interface and quantize the hydrophony.


----------



## Dan2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's mine. Those progressions are pretty tough to navigate, but it got me out of the comfort zone! Played on an Ibanez RG8420 J-Custom on the neck pickup (EMG 85) into an Axe Fx II.

Toontrack Metal Guitar Gods 2013 Contest Entry - Periphery Erised - YouTube


----------



## mike90t09 (Oct 4, 2013)

I hate how everything is based around leads and solos.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 4, 2013)

.... that even 5k aint worth playing along with this shite.


Flame away....


----------



## vilk (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been watching loads of these when I get the time. I can definitely say the contributions in this thread so far blow away at least half of them. I'm sure an SSOer is going to win. So far I think Lord Voldemort has the best one out of all I've seen.


----------



## Taylord (Oct 4, 2013)

Some of these entries are pretty cool! Hopefully the Ever Forthright guy doesn't enter haha.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 5, 2013)

geoffshreds said:


> damn dude that was sick



Thank you man!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't help but here Misha's solo over this. Everything else just sounds wrong to me.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 5, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I can't help but here Misha's solo over this. Everything else just sounds wrong to me.



Agreed. The tone, phrasing and note choice all sit appropriately over the chord changes. All these shreddy entries just don't sound as good to me.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Oct 5, 2013)

I want a 7 string jackson so bad,but I can't solo for the life of me.Life always throws me a curveball.This sadness is real :____(


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 5, 2013)

Obsidian Soul said:


> I want a 7 string jackson so bad,but I can't solo for the life of me.Life always throws me a curveball.This sadness is real :____(




Just do it, play however you can and make it sound how you want!


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 5, 2013)

Fortunately I've never heard the original song so I don't have any idea what it's "supposed" to sound like 

I might have to enter this, it's a good excuse to start playing guitar again since I haven't played in months. Out of the stuff posted here I like isispelican's solo the best.


----------



## bandinaboy (Oct 5, 2013)

Idk why I'm sharing mine, because this video got me my first ever thumbs down on youtube... but here is mine...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 5, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I can't help but here Misha's solo over this. Everything else just sounds wrong to me.



Same problem I'm having with this one!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 5, 2013)

bandinaboy said:


> Idk why I'm sharing mine, because this video got me my first ever thumbs down on youtube... but here is mine...




Gave you a like, but be warned - you will get a lot of dislikes in any video contest.


----------



## Metalliac (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, you guys play fast!

Here's mine


----------



## Dan2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Metalliac said:


> Wow, you guys play fast!
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> Tasteful, and follows the changes well. Good stuff!


----------



## Metalliac (Oct 7, 2013)

Dan2 said:


> Tasteful, and follows the changes well. Good stuff!



Thanks! I liked the feeling of the original solo, so I didn't want to stray too far from it rhytmically, but it honestly took a little planning to get through the changes!


----------



## kamello (Oct 7, 2013)

@Metalliac, yours is really good man!, Im gonna watch a few more but you definitely got a vote from me  (you need to vote on Toontrack's web or give a like on youtube?)


----------



## Metalliac (Oct 7, 2013)

kamello said:


> @Metalliac, yours is really good man!, Im gonna watch a few more but you definitely got a vote from me  (you need to vote on Toontrack's web or give a like on youtube?)



Hey! Thanks for your support! Voting starts October 21 in the competition website and lasts for a month, so I guess that's when the "vote for me" spamthreads start to show up 

It's kind of a weird system but then again it's fair since solos that were submitted earlier would have more time to gather votes if the voting was already on.


----------



## JoeJohn777 (Oct 7, 2013)

I made a thread for mine last night but it looks like everyone is posting their entries here. Sorry about that. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Indigenous (Oct 7, 2013)

This is one of those tunes where constant shred just sounds awful to me. The changes are definitely not standard, so I feel like it might help people to draw attention to the changes rather than play a "look what I can do" solo. If the changes sound cool and you follow the changes, you'll sound cool.


----------



## ramses (Oct 7, 2013)

Just one piece of advice ...

When you land on a note, landing on one that belongs to the key is usually not enough. For example, if the chord is Cmaj7 and you land on F, it is going to sound really bad regardless of it being part of the key (for reasons too long to detail here).

What you want to do is land on a note that is part of the chord, or an extension of the chord. To keep it simple, if you are just learning about harmony, just hit the third/seventh/fifth of the current chord and you will be fine.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 7, 2013)

I too ducked up and didn't know about the mega-thread. So here's mine:


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 7, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I've been watching loads of these when I get the time. I can definitely say the contributions in this thread so far blow away at least half of them. I'm sure an SSOer is going to win. So far I think Lord Voldemort has the best one out of all I've seen.



 It's the only one I've seen so far that doesn't hint at the original solo.


----------



## davemeistro (Oct 7, 2013)

Damn, it looks like the competition is going to be pretty stiff! Regardless, I thought I'd try my hand at it, hope you guys dig it!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 8, 2013)

Some interesting stuff so far. I'm still battling with mine...with my luck I won't have something I'm satisfied with until it's too late.


----------



## HeavyRiffin (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a pop at it, good fun


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Oct 10, 2013)

My vid, pretty simple but I like it. Can't use Premiere to save my life though!



Edit: my vote goes to this dude! gabriel "necrogod" thoresen-erised solo metal guitar god contest | Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's mine:


----------



## Zamm Bell (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is my entry to the contest! I don't expect to win at all, no way!!

But I did enjoy soloing over this track, there are some amazing entires so far!


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 12, 2013)

What are the key/chord changes, anyone? Im too deaf to hear them


----------



## Zamm Bell (Oct 12, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> What are the key/chord changes, anyone? Im too deaf to hear them




Bbm to Db then key change to Em to G then repeat the whole sequence.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, didn't even see this thread. Here's my take:



A lot of great entries, I love these kind of contests because you get to hear so many different approaches.


----------



## Zand3 (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought mine was good...until I see your guys'


----------



## Static (Oct 12, 2013)

..And here's yet another entry! you guys are just too good


----------



## edsped (Oct 12, 2013)

I didn't expect to enter but I caved and made a video anyway


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 12, 2013)

^excellent work with that trem.


----------



## Amberoseyo (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking at the prizes, seems you can win a whole djent band.


----------



## Jordan Lott (Oct 14, 2013)

This is my entry. Sorry guys it wouldn't embed!


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 14, 2013)

edsped said:


> I didn't expect to enter but I caved and made a video anyway




Damn! Great stuff, reminded me a little bit of Dan Mongrain's work. Excellent work with the bends and whammy bar. You've got my vote so far.


----------



## Luca Mantovanelli (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi guys! Here's my entry for the toontrack Metal God contest! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## rifft (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's my entry! Any feedback on it would be super awesome 



Also, is anyone else having trouble linking their youtube accounts to the Toontrack site? I keep getting "403 Forbidden" when I accept the Strutta Promotions app thing.

Edit: I've been trying every few hours and still can't get it to link. I'm getting a 404 error instead of the 403 right now, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andre Cailliet (Oct 16, 2013)

^ great entry man

I thought I'd share mine too.


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 16, 2013)

IMO I think they could've chose a better song for the contest as I all I can hear is the original solo. Almost every solo sounds somewhat out of place and dissonant but there are a couple good entries though. Hats off to everyone who attempted and made a video.


----------



## davemeistro (Oct 16, 2013)

imgarrett said:


> IMO I think they could've chose a better song for the contest as I all I can hear is the original solo. Almost every solo sounds somewhat out of place and dissonant but there are a couple good entries though. Hats off to everyone who attempted and made a video.



To be honest, I don't think they could have chose a better section just because of how... interesting the chord changes are. The fact that you keep hearing the original solo is a testament to how well-written it is. This solo section and its chord changes definitely helps weed out all the weedly-weedly shred solos that don't really think too much about the chord changes or where their solo is going.

Maybe I'm just extremely biased because I'm pretty terrible at shredding, but I hope that after the voting round of eliminations we aren't _only_ left with the sweepy/tappy "out of place and dissonant" solos you're talking about.

Either way I agree, hats off to everyone here who has submitted a solo here; this forum is too damn talented


----------



## bensjjjammin (Oct 16, 2013)

Holy shiiieeettt !! there are some kickass entries here.......

heres mine, i thought to myself. Why not??

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's my entry. Looking back, I'm not overly fond of it but whatever.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 16, 2013)

I liked it up to about 19 seconds. After that it's still good, but it doesn't vibe as well.


----------



## Daken1134 (Oct 17, 2013)

HAZAAAA my entry


----------



## Daken1134 (Oct 17, 2013)

rifft said:


> Here's my entry! Any feedback on it would be super awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dude ivebeen having the same problem for a day i just uploaded my vid to the website and posted it on youtube as well. but i would much appreciate any feedback on this issue as well


----------



## rifft (Oct 17, 2013)

Daken1134 said:


> dude ivebeen having the same problem for a day i just uploaded my vid to the website and posted it on youtube as well. but i would much appreciate any feedback on this issue as well



yeah, I think i might do that if I can't get it sorted out. Would prefer to keep it all consolidated in one place tho and I think uploading to the toontrack site kills the quality.

Messaged toontrack on fb a day or two ago w/ no reply. I did contact Strutta though and hopefully they can work something out. I checked the recent entries and the most recent few pages have no youtube vids so I'm guessing the issue is not on our part. Will keep you posted if I hear anything back from them.

Edit: Just got an email back from them saying:


Strutta support said:


> Our developers are looking into this but in the meantime I advise that you upload your videos via desktop to get in as soon as you can.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Oct 17, 2013)

bandinaboy said:


> Idk why I'm sharing mine, because this video got me my first ever thumbs down on youtube... but here is mine...



Same for me. Hard to judge my own stuff. My mates say it's good, but they see my fingers moving fast and say "oh that's mean g". So tell me what you think (honestly)

I think I put some real wrong notes in there, and couldnt sync the video properly

Also every time i try enter the competition and try link it to my youtube I get an error - anyone else getting that? (or know how to fix it)
EDIT: just saw the above post

Also I didn't watch any other till I finished and uploaded this and..... wow there are so many amazing entries


----------



## Daken1134 (Oct 17, 2013)

yea you're not the only one having the youtube problem. and dont sweat the thumbs down man. if you dont have haters you're not doing it right haha, on the other hand artists are very in touch with their emotions. the hardest thing in the world is to be able to stand there and take criticism


----------



## CRaul87 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, so taking all the feedback into consideration I have resubmitted my entry and tried to be more melodic and rhythmic. On my first entry many ppl said it sounded dissonant although to my ears it was fine, however it did have the problem of not being rhythmically spot on so I guess that might have contributed to the overall perception of it being dissonant.

Anyway, this is my second take, if it still sounds dissonant then I guess I'm just quirky like that or I have a brain tumor



Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## rifft (Oct 18, 2013)

They seem to have fixed the youtube issue! Best of luck to all!

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## Andre Cailliet (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll be voting for. I like your note choices


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 19, 2013)

Daken1134 said:


> HAZAAAA my entry




/thread


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally got around to posting my entry.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 19, 2013)

edsped said:


> I didn't expect to enter but I caved and made a video anyway




Whew! Those whammy flails.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 19, 2013)

edspeds is the best I have seen so far. The phrasing is excellent.


----------



## neonblack24 (Oct 19, 2013)

rifft said:


> Here's my entry! Any feedback on it would be super awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ahahahaha sweet amp dude! Also that solo was tasty!


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not gonna enter the contest, I just saw this thread today, but I made an attempt.

Good luck to the dudes who entered. Great stuff.

https://soundcloud.com/jock-grindcore/periphery-toontrack-contest


----------



## TristanTTN (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is mine!

http://www.toontrack.com/metalguitargod2013.asp#!/entry/628728


----------



## ramses (Oct 19, 2013)

imgarrett said:


> IMO I think they could've chose a better song for the contest as I all I can hear is the original solo. Almost every solo sounds somewhat out of place and dissonant but there are a couple good entries though. Hats off to everyone who attempted and made a video.



Yup, many are not paying attention to the chords.

Edspeds's entry is cool, by the way


----------



## BonhamCarter (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys, theres some seriously awesome videos! I stumbled across Jakub Zytecki's video...wow. Anyways, heres my take! 
Took me forever to embed this hah


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 19, 2013)

Jakub Zytecki is still my favorite so far, this kid is unbelievable


----------



## MortuusMachina (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's my entry...

Sweep sweep...


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 20, 2013)

Check out my submission:

I dont like Periphery but I wanted to try soloing. Im quite happy with it.

Vote here: http://www.toontrack.com/metalguitargod2013.asp#!/entry/630072

It probably sucks though.


----------



## LeonMaga (Oct 20, 2013)

Abraham Leon - Periphery Erised Solo (Toontrack Metal Guitar Gods Contest) - YouTube


----------



## wizbit81 (Oct 20, 2013)

Metal Guitar God 2013 Entry - Rick Holmes - YouTube

Here's my best friend's entry. I think it fits the chords better than anyone else's that I've seen so far. 

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013

^^ that's the link address if you want to vote for him. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Oct 20, 2013)

I really wish posts were always edittable as I'd put the voting like in my original post, but here it is: 

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## Jason Spell (Oct 20, 2013)

There are some excellent entries in this contest. I'll be checking this thread to listen to you guys.

Here's my attempt:


And here's the voting link for me, if you're inclined:
Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013

Thanks!


----------



## JasonRoss (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is my entry, please vote for it if you like it. Good luck to others who are competing! Thanks! 

Voting link = Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 20, 2013)

Just a reminder to those of you voting that you can only vote for each entry once a day but you can vote for as many entries as you want in that day so you don't have to be picky


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 21, 2013)

I got mine done on the last hr. lol




Vote here please: http://www.toontrack.com/metalguitargod2013.asp#!/entry/630276


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 21, 2013)

The link to vote for me: 

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 21, 2013)

If this one doesn't win, then I don't know whats going on. Damn.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 21, 2013)

if you liked mine you can vote for me here : 
Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## InVirtue (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, these are all crazy good. Here's mine:



Should you happen to think mine is the best, please do me a favor and vote for me at:

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013

Thanks!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's the link to vote for mine. I posted the video earlier on in the thread  Thanks to those of you kind enough to throw me a vote bone 

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## mlaykay (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay! Me too!

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013

Thanks for watching, some great entries in this thread.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 21, 2013)

I posted my video earlier too but if you're going through them all here is the link to vote for mine...

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013

I'm really jealous of a lot of you all's tremolo arm skills! I'm a huge sucker for all your cool tricks. I need to learn soon!


----------



## Andre Cailliet (Oct 21, 2013)

Sam bell and Morgan Reid are my favorites, however there are so many great entries. So inspiring


----------



## themike (Oct 21, 2013)

I find it extremely funny that all of the entries here are AMAZING and yet all of your post counts are rather modest. If there is anything I've taken away from this thread besides some phrasing and run ideas is that I spend far too much time writing witty comments on shitty threads than I do practicing


----------



## NickSBTT (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my entry. Nothing shreddy in the least. Vote if ya dig. 



Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## davemeistro (Oct 21, 2013)

themike said:


> I find it extremely funny that all of the entries here are AMAZING and yet all of your post counts are rather modest. If there is anything I've taken away from this thread besides some phrasing and run ideas is that I spend far too much time writing witty comments on shitty threads than I do practicing



Not all of us spend that time practicing, I know I definitely lurk these forums pretty damn hard haha


----------



## rifft (Oct 21, 2013)

davemeistro said:


> Not all of us spend that time practicing, I know I definitely lurk these forums pretty damn hard haha



This man speaks the truth! one of the reasons I avoided the super shredz in my solo was because I've spent too much time here and not enough time woodshedding...


----------



## davemeistro (Oct 21, 2013)

rifft said:


> This man speaks the truth! one of the reasons I avoided the super shredz in my solo was because I've spent too much time here and not enough time woodshedding...



Yup, that's definitely the reason the fastest my entry went was a short run of triplet 8th notes


----------



## Jason Spell (Oct 22, 2013)

NickSBTT said:


> Here's my entry. Nothing shreddy in the least. Vote if ya dig.
> 
> 
> 
> Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013




I dig the Jazzmaster on this style! That's different, and your playing was tasty, too.


----------



## NickSBTT (Oct 22, 2013)

Jason Spell said:


> I dig the Jazzmaster on this style! That's different, and your playing was tasty, too.



Thanks man! Yeah I love this thing. Great guitar for the money. Sounds huge through my tremoverb (which I unfortunately didn't get the change to record my entry with  )


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 22, 2013)

themike said:


> I find it extremely funny that all of the entries here are AMAZING and yet all of your post counts are rather modest. If there is anything I've taken away from this thread besides some phrasing and run ideas is that I spend far too much time writing witty comments on shitty threads than I do practicing



In my case, I mostly just post on other message boards. This one gave me problems with viruses for a while...I've since ramped up my security software and such.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 22, 2013)

NickSBTT said:


> Here's my entry. Nothing shreddy in the least. Vote if ya dig.
> 
> 
> 
> Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013




Nice! I dig the attention to the vocal melodies.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's my entry, quite different from NickSBTT (he's one of my coworkers):


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 23, 2013)

There have been a bunch of great videos in this thread but have any big names entered like with the Mayoness competition?


----------



## rifft (Oct 23, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> There have been a bunch of great videos in this thread but have any big names entered like with the Mayoness competition?



Not that I've noticed. I felt like it wasn't advertised as much and the bigger names probably already have all the SD2.0, etc. they need vs. the custom mayones.

I'm doing decently, around 160-ish votes, but idk how those people got to 500 already...


----------



## TheFerryMan (Oct 23, 2013)

edsped said:


> I didn't expect to enter but I caved and made a video anyway




this one gets my vote solely on the fact that i can hear a touch of Mr. Govan


----------



## Metalliac (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey, everybody who liked my solo on page 2: would you mind throwing a vote my way? I haven't been very actively advertising my entry, but it would be cool if the judges could hear my solo! Couldn't find the edit button to add this to my link, is there a time limit of some sort to the edit function?

Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## daystah (Oct 24, 2013)

Since there is a thread dedicated to this contest, I'll share mine as well 




Hope you guys will enjoy it! Thanks for watching


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 24, 2013)

Am I the only one who isn't all that impressed with some of the top rated entries?


----------



## DLG (Oct 24, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> There have been a bunch of great videos in this thread but have any big names entered like with the Mayoness competition?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Oct 24, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Am I the only one who isn't all that impressed with some of the top rated entries?



It's cause they all have that tryhard flashiness and the majority don't fit the song....but that's what wins


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 24, 2013)

Its mostly about the following, not how good your solo is. This whole contest is extremely unfair.


----------



## rapterr15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haven't listened to a ton, but Jakub Zytecki and Morgan Reid are my two favorites.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Oct 24, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Am I the only one who isn't all that impressed with some of the top rated entries?



No you're not. Seems like it's more of a popularity contest than a guitar contest. I don't really care if people vote for my entry or not -I'm in it just to get my name out to new people who might enjoy what I do- but what I mean is I'd much rather see some of the entries with 0-10 votes at the top instead of what's currently floating there. I liked the Mayones/Duncan contest because of the equality aspect that's pretty much nowhere to be found with this one. Cool backing track though.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm selfishly promoting myself again. >.<


----------



## Rylynn (Oct 24, 2013)

edsped said:


> I didn't expect to enter but I caved and made a video anyway




Nice phrasing, tone and whammy bar technique 



DLG said:


>




Wow i dig this a lot, it's not flashy but his touch is so natural and fluid/relaxed, awesome vibrato too


----------



## BonhamCarter (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys posting mine again! Let me know what you think!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 24, 2013)

I'mma cram this down y'all's throats. 


Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013


----------



## decypher (Oct 24, 2013)

I have to reboot my computer, seems that a shitty compressor virus has infiltrated my flash plugin to compromise any youtube videos that I'm watching. brb.


----------



## DLG (Oct 25, 2013)

edsped kinda killed it


----------



## Bkill (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi friends!!!...thanks a lot for starting this great thread. 
Hope you like my attempt 
Toontrack - Metal Guitar God 2013
There're still a lot of amazing contest entries that have not much votes and your help is much appreciated 

Thanks a bunch, folks
Cheers


----------



## Trespass (Oct 25, 2013)

There's only one or two entries that know how to phrase over the key change. Everything is incredibly stop-start boxy phrasing as a result.


----------



## davemeistro (Oct 25, 2013)

Trespass said:


> There's only one or two entries that know how to phrase over the key change. Everything is incredibly stop-start boxy phrasing as a result.



Hey, sorry if this is weird (I feel weird asking this/reposing my vid) but do you mind telling me how you think my entry's phrasing was? I ask because I kind of agree with you and tried my best to make mine simple yet fluid. But this whole voting thing is messing with my head and making me ask myself if maybe my entry actually sucks the sweat off an old man's balls


----------



## russmuller (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's my take on it. I tried to avoid getting too shreddy and wanted to keep it fairly melodic. I'm definitely not the best guitarist in this contest, but I'm glad I entered.



Vote for me, if you'd like.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish I had a good enough camera for this contest.


----------



## TomoRG (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys! Here's my entry:


----------



## russmuller (Oct 29, 2013)

TomoRG said:


> Hi guys! Here's my entry:




Phenomenal playing!


----------



## rg401 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here´s my solo, out of the contest.


TOONTRACK METAL GUITAR GOD 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Addison90 (Oct 30, 2013)

my Top 3 favorites 







EDIT: Damn, edsped is very melodic too


----------



## Sinborn (Oct 30, 2013)

TomoRG said:


> Hi guys! Here's my entry:



that flick of your trem bar at the end, EVH would be proud


----------



## TomoRG (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!



Trespass said:


> There's only one or two entries that know how to phrase over the key change. Everything is incredibly stop-start boxy phrasing as a result.



What would you say about mine for that matter? 0:22 for example?
That bad, huh?
Any suggestions...?


----------

